

Ask HN: What tools do you use to plan & manage your online (ie: MOOC) study? - lonetwin

Of late I&#x27;ve gotten hooked on to coursera. Now although I&#x27;ve tried out both udacity and udemy, the &#x27;real-time&#x27; schedule of coursera really makes it more useful for me than the others. I find that having a submission deadline and a grading system works better for me. Now, however, I feel the need for a tool that&#x27;ll let me plan and manage my study time and give me some insight into things like would signing up to a new forthcoming course be feasible with my current workload.<p>What do people here use to plan and manage their study time ?
======
antman
Google calendar, videonot.es. I have completed my online classes using only
these.

